# Installation Machine Virtuelle incomplète



## Photocor (10 Décembre 2018)

Bonjour,
Après mes petits problèmes d'administrateurs règlés par une réinstallation propre sur le macpro hexacoeur fin 2013.
J'ai un scanner film qui ne fonctionne que sur windows (en mode compatibilité xp3). J'ai un petit portable qui me permet de faire cela, mais à chaque fois c'est galère et mélange de cables.
Du coup j'essaie d'installer une machine virtuelle pour y mettre windows et ainsi piloter le scanner de ma station principale. C'est là qu'il y a problème.
J'ai essayé avec Virtual Box, Fusion et Parallel, et pour les trois les fichiers d'installations se chargent et l'installation s'arrête avec soit un message pour contacter l'editeur, soit un message "ouvrez les preferences et cliquez sur l'option Autoriser....." Ce que je fais, mais rien y change: les installations bloquent et ne peuvent être utilisées.
Auriez vous une piste? Merci bien entendu


----------



## Bartolomeo (10 Décembre 2018)

C'est l'installation de winchose qui merde ?


----------



## Photocor (10 Décembre 2018)

Bartolomeo a dit:


> C'est l'installation de winchose qui merde ?


Non, c'est l'installation des logiciels de machine virtuelle (VB, VMFusion ou Parallel)


----------



## Locke (10 Décembre 2018)

@Photocor
Pour Virtual Box tu peux oublier, car sinon ce sera une vraie misère pour les ports USB. Pour les deux autres, si tu fais un clic droit sur le fichier d'installation en sélectionnant Ouvrir, ça ne se passe pas mieux ?


----------



## Bartolomeo (10 Décembre 2018)

T'es bien allé à "préférences" ... "sécurité et confidentialité" ... "général" et là tu décadenasses et tu autorises ?


----------



## Bartolomeo (10 Décembre 2018)

Locke a dit:


> @Photocor
> Pour Virtual Box tu peux oublier, car sinon ce sera une vraie misère pour les ports USB. Pour les deux autres, si tu fais un clic droit sur le fichier d'installation en sélectionnant Ouvrir, ça ne se passe pas mieux ?


Hé Locky... pourquoi la misère ???
Dans les prefs, tu peux pas y activer les ports usb ?
Ça fait longtemps mais j'avais bidouillé le bordel sous Ubuntu et ça marchait bien ... Pas pareil sous macOS ?


----------



## Photocor (10 Décembre 2018)

Pour les autorisation, oui c'est décadenassé et autorisé. 
Pour Fusion, pas de message liés aux autorisation, mais au lancement j'ai "Impossible d'ouvrir /dev/vmmom : Canal endommagé"
Pour Parallel c'est à l'installation où je suis dirigé vers les autorisations "Le chargement du logiciel.............a été bloqué". Je décadenasse et j'autorise, je laisse en l'état et je relance parallel et à nouveau je dois aller dans les autorisations.


----------



## Locke (10 Décembre 2018)

Bartolomeo a dit:


> Hé Locky... pourquoi la misère ???
> Dans les prefs, tu peux pas y activer les ports usb ?
> Ça fait longtemps mais j'avais bidouillé le bordel sous Ubuntu et ça marchait bien ... Pas pareil sous macOS ?


Bien souvent il faut installer ce package... https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads ...pour résoudre la non visibilité des matériels USB.


Photocor a dit:


> Pour Parallel c'est à l'installation où je suis dirigé vers les autorisations "Le chargement du logiciel.............a été bloqué". Je décadenasse et j'autorise, je laisse en l'état et je relance parallel et à nouveau je dois aller dans les autorisations.


Il me semble que ta session pose un problème. Est-ce que dans une session Invité le problème est le même ?


----------



## Bartolomeo (10 Décembre 2018)

Et à "préférences" ... "sécurité et confidentialité" ... "confidentialité" ?


----------



## Photocor (10 Décembre 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Il me semble que ta session pose un problème. Est-ce que dans une session Invité le problème est le même ?


J'ai fait une autre session: itou


Bartolomeo a dit:


> Et à "préférences" ... "sécurité et confidentialité" ... "confidentialité" ?



Comprends pas ?


----------



## Locke (10 Décembre 2018)

Photocor a dit:


> Comprends pas ?


Est-ce que tu as ça ?


----------



## Bartolomeo (10 Décembre 2018)

Regarde s'il ne faut donner l'accès comme sur l'image.


----------



## Photocor (10 Décembre 2018)

J'ai un problème donc...




Et là aussi.
Comment faire pour corriger cela. Je suis en administrateur.


----------



## Locke (11 Décembre 2018)

Non ce n'est pas un problème, mais est-ce que tu as bien fait ce que je te demandais en réponse #4...


Locke a dit:


> Pour les deux autres, si tu fais un clic droit sur le fichier d'installation en sélectionnant Ouvrir, ça ne se passe pas mieux ?


... ? Il n'y aucune raison que ça ne fonctionne pas. Tu avais donc ce type d'écran ?




Pour obtenir la même chose que dans ma copie écran, il faut lancer le Terminal, puis faire un Copier/Coller de cette commande…

```
sudo spctl --master-disable
```
...tu valides avec la touche Entrée. Ton mot de passe sera demandé, il faut le taper en aveugle, car il ne s'affichera pas et tu valides avec la touche Entrée.


----------



## Photocor (11 Décembre 2018)

Vu que c'est plus lié à Mac Os et ma config qu'à l'installation/utilisation de Windows et de machine virtuelle j'ai réactivé le sujet initial de droit d'administration (ceci étant si vous avez la solution, n'hésitez pas ) ici https://forums.macg.co/threads/problemes-dautorisation.1311005/

Edit: j'écrivais en même temps, toutes mes excuses. Je fais et je reviens.


----------



## Locke (11 Décembre 2018)

Eh non, on ne pas jouer au ping-pong avec ton autre message qui n'a aucun rapport. Merci d'en tenir compte.


----------



## Photocor (11 Décembre 2018)

C'est fait et j'ai maintenant les trois possibilités.
Ok pour le ping pong, j'ai désactivé l'autre. Toutes mes excuses.
Ceci étant, alors que je n'ai pas essyé de réinstaller la machine virtuelle depuis hier (désinstallé d'ailleurs les 3 programmes installés partiellement) j'ai ce message à côté des autorisations _"Le chargement du logiciel système du développeur "DEVGURU Co., Ltd." a été bloqué" .
_
J'ai désactivé le SIP et cela n'a rien modifié.


----------



## Photocor (11 Décembre 2018)

Bon, avec la manipulation décrite ici puis la création d'un utilisateur administrateur "secours" sur lequel j'ai appliqué la désactivation du SIP, puis un reboot de l'ordi.
Parallel s'est bien installé. Un grand merci et désolé pour le ping pong involontaire.


----------



## Locke (11 Décembre 2018)

Donc c'est ta première session Administrateur qui posait un problème. Par défaut avec ces 3 logiciels il n'y avait pas besoin de désactiver le SIP pour en faire l'installation, tout juste faire un clic droit sur le fichier d'installation et de sélectionner Ouvrir.


----------

